# Apache mono



## melmager (29. November 2018)

Hat einer von euch schon mal eine vorhandene ASP Anwendung (die derzeit auf einem IIS läuft)
auf Apache mit mono Module konvertiert ?
Ich habe gestern nur gelesen das es gehen sollte - aber keine Info gefunden wie :-(

Wo ich schon mal dabei bin: Schon mal ein SQL Server 2017 Express Edition auf Linux installiert ?  Die Anwendung setzt eine MS SQL Datenbank ein.
Und beim rumsuchen gestern habe ich gelesen (und leider nicht notiert) das ein Linux Datenbank auch MS SQL kompatibel ist -
einer ein Tipp welche das war ?

Hintergrund: entweder ich kaufe ein Windows Server (keine Lust zu - abgesehen von den Kosten) oder ich sorge dafür das mein Linux Server so tut als ob


----------



## Zvoni (29. November 2018)

melmager hat gesagt.:


> Wo ich schon mal dabei bin: Schon mal ein SQL Server 2017 Express Edition auf Linux installiert ?  Die Anwendung setzt eine MS SQL Datenbank ein.


Huh?
https://canox.net/2017/11/installation-von-microsoft-sql-server-2017-unter-ubuntu-16-04/


----------



## Zvoni (22. Juni 2020)

melmager hat gesagt.:


> Hat einer von euch schon mal eine vorhandene ASP Anwendung (die derzeit auf einem IIS läuft)
> auf Apache mit mono Module konvertiert ?
> Ich habe gestern nur gelesen das es gehen sollte - aber keine Info gefunden wie :-(


Mahlzeit.
Bist du hier weitergekommen?
Sehe mich mit derselben Situation konfrontiert.
Ist: ASP.NET auf IIS (Benötigt .NET-Core 2.1.7)
Soll: Apache24 + Mono (OS: FreeBSD)
Oder mal generell ne ASP.NET-Anwendung auf Apache/Mono


----------



## melmager (26. Juni 2020)

nö ich habe es erstmal aufgegeben


----------

